# Περί ετυμολογίας



## hellex (Oct 7, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Γνωρίζει κανείς λοιπόν την ετυμολογία τού _πιγκάλ_; Προσωπικά πιθανολογώ πως ίσως και να πρόκειται για κάποια φίρμα που πρωτόφερε τα συγκεκριμένα αντικείμενα στην ελληνική αγορά, αλλά δεν βρήκα σχετικές πηγές ή αναφορές. Άσχετο μπόνους:


 
Υποθέτω,
Ότι η ονομασία συνδέεται με τον τρόπο κατασκευής του "pigalle" και είναι σύνθετη λέξη (pig-alle)

Pig σύμφωνα με το λεξικό είναι και

sth having a long head with movable snout
το καλούπι μέσα στο οποίο χύνονται τα μέταλλα
Τα γλυπτά, τα παπούτσια, τα καπέλλα γίνονται σε ένα καλούπι ένα “pig” δηλαδή και μετά πετάμε το καλούπι και μας μένει το είδος. 

Το όλο σετ βούρτσα καθαριότητας της τουαλέτας και η θήκη ( ή «καθήκι») απαιτεί δύο καλούπια για να γίνει (ένα αρσενικό “pig” και ένα θηλυκό “pig”) δηλαδή θέλει και το alle βλ. pig – alle
Πόσα αντικείμενα εκείνης της εποχής χρειάζονταν και το καλούπι “pig-alle” για να κατασκευαστούν; 

Υπάρχει βέβαια και το όνομα του Γλύπτη και η αντίστοιχη περιοχή. Όμως και ο γλύπτης για να φτιάξει τα έργα του χρειάζεται κάποιο καλούπι.

Mod: μετακινήθηκε από εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2011)

Και το alle τί είπαμε ότι σημαίνει;


----------



## hellex (Oct 7, 2011)

SBE said:


> Και το alle τί είπαμε ότι σημαίνει;



To alle ,υποθέτω, ότι προέρχεται από το all (το σύνολο, το όλο). Από το google βρίσκω ότι είναι:

Pronoun

alle
1.Nominative feminine form of alles ("all").
2.Nominative plural form of alles ("all").
3.Accusative feminine form of alles ("all").
4.Accusative plural form of alles ("all").


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2011)

Hellex, έχουμε νήμα για τις αγαπημένες μας παρετυμολογίες, αλλά δεν έχουμε ακόμα ξεκινήσει νήμα όπου θα καταθέτουμε δικές μας παρετυμολογικές σκέψεις (το οποίο, όταν θα το ξεκινήσουμε, θα το ονομάσουμε Πορτοκαλεώνα, προς τιμήν, φυσικά, του Γκας Πορτοκάλου). Όταν, ωστόσο, κάνουμε πλακίτσες σε σοβαρά νήματα, καλό θα είναι να βάζουμε και καμιά γελαστή φατσούλα, μην περάσει κανένας αθώος και πιστέψει αυτά που γράφονται (έχω δει να συμβαίνει, να παίρνουν πλάκα μας και να τη συζητάνε σοβαρά στη Βικιπαίδεια!). Αν πάλι κατέθεσες τις σκέψεις σου με κάθε σοβαρότητα, θα πρέπει να δούμε προσεκτικά γιατί η ετυμολογία είναι εξαιρετικά απαιτητική επιστήμη και δεν την προσεγγίζουμε με ερασιτεχνισμό γιατί θα καούμε και θα κάψουμε κι άλλους — άλλο αν είναι τομέας όπου πολλοί νιώθουν τον πειρασμό να ασκήσουν τον ερασιτεχνισμό τους.


----------



## hellex (Oct 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> Hellex, έχουμε νήμα για τις αγαπημένες μας παρετυμολογίες, αλλά δεν έχουμε ακόμα ξεκινήσει νήμα όπου θα καταθέτουμε δικές μας παρετυμολογικές σκέψεις (το οποίο, όταν θα το ξεκινήσουμε, θα το ονομάσουμε Πορτοκαλεώνα, προς τιμήν, φυσικά, του Γκας Πορτοκάλου). Όταν, ωστόσο, κάνουμε πλακίτσες σε σοβαρά νήματα, καλό θα είναι να βάζουμε και καμιά γελαστή φατσούλα, μην περάσει κανένας αθώος και πιστέψει αυτά που γράφονται (έχω δει να συμβαίνει, να παίρνουν πλάκα μας και να τη συζητάνε σοβαρά στη Βικιπαίδεια!). Αν πάλι κατέθεσες τις σκέψεις σου με κάθε σοβαρότητα, θα πρέπει να δούμε προσεκτικά γιατί η ετυμολογία είναι εξαιρετικά απαιτητική επιστήμη και δεν την προσεγγίζουμε με ερασιτεχνισμό γιατί θα καούμε και θα κάψουμε κι άλλους — άλλο αν είναι τομέας όπου πολλοί νιώθουν τον πειρασμό να ασκήσουν τον ερασιτεχνισμό τους.


 
Επιθυμώ να το δούμε προσεκτικότερα διότι και εμένα με ενδιαφέρει, η ετυμολογία της λέξης πιγκαλ. Από τα Iso που έψαξα δε βρήκα κάτι και στον ΕΛΟΤ επίσης δεν υπάρχει κάτι. H υπόθεσή μου όπως τη διατυπώνω, στηρίζεται στις δύο ονοματολογίες που ισχύουν για τη λέξη pig. Ψάχνω, επίσης, σχετικά με τα όσα έχουν γραφεί για τις μεθόδους χύτευσης και στις προδιαγραφές των εταιρειών του εξωτερικού που πουλάνε το είδος και γνωρίζουν κάτι για την ιστορία του. Οπωσδήποτε να τονίσω ότι η ετυμολογία της λέξης δεν έχει ακόμα διασαφηνιστεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

Το όνομα κάθε αντικειμένου που χρησιμοποιούμε έχει κάποια σχέση με τον σκοπό του ή την προέλευσή του. Γι' αυτά που έχουν ξενική προέλευση, είτε τα εισάγουμε μαζί με το όνομά τους, είτε τα βαφτίζουμε με ένα ξενικό όνομα επειδή παρακούσαμε το δύσκολο ξένο, είτε τα βαφτίζουμε από τον προμηθευτή τους. 

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, θα πρέπει προφανώς να χρησιμοποιείται ήδη το συγκεκριμένο όνομα για το αντικείμενο (ή κάποιο παρεμφερές) σε κάποια ξένη γλώσσα από αυτές με τις οποίες έχει επαφή η ελληνική γλώσσα, τηρώντας πάντα και τις αρχές της ομοχρονίας. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν μπορεί να βρίσκουμε κάθε μέρα στα ελληνικά λέξεις με θιβετιανή προέλευση π.χ., αλλά ούτε λέξεις από τα ετρουσκικά στα σημερινά ελληνικά.

Για τη δεύτερη και την τρίτη περίπτωση υπάρχουν πολλά παραδείγματα στη σύγχρονη γλώσσα μας. Μερικά από αυτά μας έχουν απασχολήσει και βρίσκονται διάσπαρτα στο φόρουμ.

Ο επιστημονικός τρόπος μελέτης σε μια σκοτεινή περίπτωση όπως αυτή του πιγκάλ είναι να διατυπώσεις μια υπόθεση και να την ελέγξεις.

Εδώ ελέγξαμε λοιπόν πρώτα πρώτα αν χρησιμοποιείται αυτός ο όρος σε ξένη γλώσσα (από αυτές που έχουν επαφή με τα ελληνικά) και διαπιστώσαμε πως όχι.

Μετά σκεφτήκαμε το προφανές, τη σύνδεση με την πλατεία Πιγκάλ και τις ειδικές εγκαταστάσεις στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο της. Όμως δεν φτάνει να πεις ότι επειδή υπάρχει η πλατεία Πιγκάλ, το συγκεκριμένο ματζαφλάρι βαφτίστηκε στα ελληνικά πιγκάλ. Γιατί όχι σόχο ή τρούμπα; Και από ποιον και πότε; Χωρίς τεκμηριωμένες απαντήσεις σε τέτοιες ερωτήσεις, δεν υπάρχει σύνδεση.

Στη συνέχεια, φάνηκε πιθανόν ελπιδοφόρα μια ενδεχόμενη σύνδεση με τουρκικό μπιγκάλ = κοντάρι. Όμως ούτε στα τούρκικα φαίνεται διαδεδομένη αυτή η λέξη, ούτε ο συσχετισμός με τη βούρτσα της τουαλέτας είναι άμεσος. Εντάξει, θα μπορούσε να υποθέσει κανείς (αν ήταν τεκμηριωμένα κάποια ξεχασμένη τούρκικη λέξη της σλανγκ π.χ. του 19ου αιώνα) ότι κάποιος Σμυρνιός επιχειρηματίας που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα, αποφάσισε να την εκγαλλίσει για να πλασάρει τα βουρτσάκια του. Χωρίς στοιχεία όμως, είναι επιστημονική σκέτη φαντασία.

Από εκεί και πέρα, μπορεί να υπάρξουν όποιες υποθέσεις θέλει να κάνει ο καθένας. Χωρίς τεκμηρίωση, είναι από άσκοπες μέχρι ενοχλητικές, από παράλογες μέχρι αστείες.

Δες το επιστημονικά και λογικά απαράδεκτο που προτείνεις (και μας προτρέπεις, μάλιστα, να το δούμε προσεκτικότερα): Μία λέξη με ξενική μορφή, που συναντάμε μόνο στα ελληνικά, και έχει σχηματιστεί από κάτι στα αγγλικά συν κάτι στα γερμανικά και προφέρεται στα γαλλικά. Από ποιον; Γιατί; Πού; Πώς; Πότε; Μαζεύτηκαν όλοι οι Άγγλοι καλουπατζήδες και αποφάσισαν να φτιάξουν πλαστικά βουρτσάκια και τα βάφτισαν με γαλλικό όνομα; Ας πούμε, αλλά τότε γιατί δεν το είπαν πιγκόλ; Μήπως το αποφάσισαν στη διάρκεια μιας εκδρομής στη Γερμανία; Και γιατί να ισχύει αυτό το όνομα για τα βουρτσάκια και όχι για, ξέρω γω, τις πλαστικές σαπουνοθήκες; Και αν το έκαναν για να τιμήσουν τον γλύπτη, γιατί να το πουν πιγκάλ και όχι ροντέν; Και αφού έφτιαξαν τόσο ωραίο εμπορικό όνομα, γιατί δεν το πλάσαραν σε Αγγλία, Γαλλία και Γερμανία, αλλά το κράτησαν μυστικό και το προώθησαν μόνο σε μας; Για να εξαφανίσουν την ωραία ελληνική βούρτσα;

Αυτή τη στιγμή, το πιθανότερο μοιάζει κάποια συσχέτιση με εμπορική επωνυμία. Χωρίς στοιχεία όμως για το πού και το πότε και το πώς, ούτε αυτό μπορεί να τεκμηριωθεί.


----------



## sarant (Oct 8, 2011)

Μπορεί πάντως η ονομασία να είναι προφητική. Δηλαδή, από το pig, που όμως εννοεί την Πορτογαλία, την Ιρλανδία και την Ελλάδα (η Ισπανία τη γλίτωσε), και το all, δηλαδή και οι τρεις αυτές χώρες τα έχουν κάνει σκ...


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Άλλη μια λέξη που την ξέρει και τηνε λέει όλος ο κόσμος, κι όμως δεν την έχουν τα λεξικά, είναι το *πιγκάλ*. Η ύπαρξη αυτής της λέξης στην ελληνική γλώσσα, μας προσφέρει τη μοναδική ευελιξία να διακρίνουμε το σκέτο βουρτσάκι τής τουαλέτας (αγγλιστί _toilet brush_) από το πλήρες σετ που περιλαμβάνει και το _holder_ (ή ενίοτε _tube_) όπου αναπαύεται το προαναφερθέν βουρτσάκι όταν δεν χρησιμοποιείται. Μόνον αυτό το τελευταίο καλείται _πιγκάλ_ (το πλήρες σετ, δηλαδή). Αυτή η πολυτέλεια για λεπτή διάκριση μεταξύ των εννοιών βλέπω στη βικιπαίδεια πως απουσιάζει από άλλες γλώσσες: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet_brush.
> [...]


 

Πέρα απ' όλα τα υπόλοιπα πολύ σωστά που λέει ο Δρ7χ, εγώ κοντοστέκομαι σε δυο ζητήματα πραγματολογικά και όχι λεκτικά:

1. Ποιος είπε ότι η βούρτσα που συζητάμε και το δοχείο που τη συνοδεύει -- το πλήρες σετ δηλαδή που ονομάζεται πιγκάλ όπως γράφει ο Ζάζουλας στην αρχή του νήματος -- είναι τώρα ή το σημαντικότερο ήταν, όταν πρωτοεμφανίστηκε και ονομάστηκε, αποκλειστικά ή κυρίως χυτό; Γιατί η λογική και η κατασκευαστική πρακτική λέει ότι πιθανότατα δεν ήταν, π.χ.












hellex said:


> Υποθέτω,
> [...] Όμως και ο γλύπτης για να φτιάξει τα έργα του χρειάζεται κάποιο καλούπι.[...]



2. Οι γλύπτες δεν χρειάζονται απαραίτητα καλούπι.







Όσο για τις ερασιτεχνικές απόπειρες ετυμολόγησης και την έφοδο σαν ταύροι σε υαλοπωλείο σε χωράφια δύσκολα, γεμάτα πέτρες και ανωμαλίες, που απαιτούν σε βάθος γνώση του αντικειμένου για να ασχοληθούμε σοβαρά και με αξιώσεις, έχουμε παροιμία στο κατάλληλο πλαίσιο: τα μεταξωτά βρακιά θέλουν κι επιδέξιους κώλους.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 8, 2011)

Μετακίνησα το ποστ της Hellex και τις μετέπειτα αναρτήσεις, πρώτον διότι θα χάσουμε τον ειρμό του νήματος για το πιγκάλ, και δεύτερον επειδή νομίζω ότι αξίζει να υπάρχει ένα ξεχωριστό νήμα αφιερωμένο στο πώς είναι σωστό να γίνονται οι απόπειρες ετυμολόγησης και πώς όχι.


----------

